# BFD At Last!!!



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

Those of you who have followed my other threads have seen that I had two bad FBQ2496's sent from a vendor, only to wait weeks for a replacement. Well, I finally received my replacement direct from Behringer today! Plugged it in here at work and.... it works!!!! NO DOA for me today! It took a full month from date of initial purchase, but I finally have a functioning unit (I think...). At least it powers on...

Now I'll have to read up on the BFD Guide and the REW Guide tonight. Hopefully I'll get some time with it before my little guy goes to bed tonight.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Yay! Good luck and have fun!


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

Congrats :T 
And now the real fun begins. I must admit this was one of the most enjoyable toys that I have played with in a very long time.

-john


----------

